# Parameter für Eclipse



## Guest (29. Okt 2008)

Wie kann ich Parameter für den start einer Datein in Eclipse angeben, ähnlich wie beim Javaeditor.

Bei dem muss man ja nur auf Start -> Parameters 

und dann in das Fenster die Parameterdatei schreiben ....

geht das auch mit Eclipse?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2008)

In der launch configuration gibt es VM Arguments und Program Arguments
*verschieb*


----------



## Guest (29. Okt 2008)

ok ^^ danke ^^

und wie geb ich jetzt z.B. Datei.csv als Parameter an? 


bin grad ien bisschen hilflos^^


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2008)

Indem du Datei.csv bei Program Arguments reinschreibst?


----------



## GilbertGrape (30. Okt 2008)

Willst du denn beim Start von Eclipse die Argumente übergeben oder beim Start eines java-Programms in Eclipse.

Für letzteres kannst du unter run-->run configurations (oder debug) eine Configuration für deine Klasse erzeugen und dann unter Arguments deine Argumente angeben so als wenn du sie auf der Konsole übergeben würdest.


----------

